# HELP: American Cooker, 1910



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

We picked up what appears to be a pressure cooker or canner at our local second hand store. It is labeled as American Cooker patented November 29, 1910. No. 72.

While I am pretty sure the cooker wasn't made in 1910, I am willing to guess the design hasn't changed since then. Anyway, we are at a loss as to how we can use it, hopefully to can this summer and fall.

Please advise.


----------



## gettys1863 (Jan 24, 2013)

You have the wrong pan for that lid.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. one of those things ain't like the other...


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

My bad, I didn't look close enough at the picture that popped up on the search. This is the actual pot.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hhhhmm... well OK then... I sure wound't trust that for much pressure... I've not seen one made that thin or with that type of pan.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

simi-steading said:


> hhhhmm... well OK then... I sure wound't trust that for much pressure... I've not seen one made that thin or with that type of pan.


Ok. I have no idea how much pressure we need. Will it work for canning?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't tell you for sure.. It would work for a hot bath.. I don't know how much pressure it will build for pressure canning. I've never seen one like that.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Nope, can't can in that. No weight or pressure valve. You could use it without the top to water bath. It MIGHT be used as a pressure COOKER, but not a pressure CANNER. I'd be mighty careful the first time I used it though. Does the little round circle seem to be a pressure release valve? Maybe use it on an outdoor camp stove the first time, so you don't ruin your kitchen if it goes BOOM! 

ETA: Does it have any kind of gasket between the pot and lid? If not, it's just a big pot.......


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

The little circle on top is a pressure valve, and no, there isn't any gasket. I bought it at a thrift store for a few dollars with the hope of either having a canner or pressure cooker. It looks like we just have a big stock pot instead!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Jacktheknife said:


> My bad, I didn't look close enough at the picture that popped up on the search. This is the actual pot.


 
You're new at this, aren't ya?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

The old pressure cookers (that looks more like a cooker than a canner to me) were notorious for exploding, much more finicky than today's. The accidents with them are the main reason pressure cooking fell out of favor. The new ones have a low accident rate. 

It's worth it to spend the money on a good pressure canner, it should repay itself in savings if you are canning beans, broth and other goods you would have bought in cans. The good ones will last more than your lifetime.


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

Vosey said:


> The old pressure cookers (that looks more like a cooker than a canner to me) were notorious for exploding, much more finicky than today's. The accidents with them are the main reason pressure cooking fell out of favor. The new ones have a low accident rate.
> 
> It's worth it to spend the money on a good pressure canner, it should repay itself in savings if you are canning beans, broth and other goods you would have bought in cans. The good ones will last more than your lifetime.


Thanks, thats what we really needed to know.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never seen one like that either, and I have an old one. Now I understand why old pressure canners/cookers blew up. 


I think you have a saucepan there.


----------

